# Halal bărbat!



## Sofizou

Hi everyone,

I would like to know what "halal bărbat" means!

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Usually used in an ironic way, tongue in cheek, to mean the exact opposite - but it's very dependent on context: Halal bărbat! -> What a great man... NOT! It can be used in a laudative although somewhat archaic way too: Halal de bărbatul care poartă cravată -> Kudos to the man who wears a tie.


----------



## irinet

"Hal de bărbat" can be addressed derogatively as well, meaning 'pathetic'.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> "Hal de bărbat" can be addressed derogatively as well, meaning 'pathetic'.



Even though Hal and Halal both come from Turkish, I'm not sure they are very related: halal (legit, permitted or allowed) - halal food similar to kosher (food).


----------



## irinet

Turkish, right.

We also have the noun *hal* used with negative connotations: _În ce *hal *arăți / ești! _
Meaning that 'you are looking really bad' or 'you are such a mess'.


In a way, it's so weird because the noun *fel *comes the exact opposite to this word in similar contexts.

_În ce fel arată casa! _or similar to the context of the thread: _Halal casă!_
Meaning that the house looks great.

It's very likely that 'halal' could undergo clipping and a change in meaning, but I don't know.


----------



## Sofizou

Thank you guys for your answers! Was really helpful!


----------

